# How long of wait for results...



## RunnerD1987 (Jul 17, 2011)

I completed my EMT-B Practicals a week ago and have not received any results yet. I was thinking if no news by Monday would contact the State office on Tuesday. Like to know how I did to move on towards the written portion. How long did it take for you to find out your results?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2011)

What state?


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 17, 2011)

WCSU1987 said:


> I completed my EMT-B Practicals a week ago and have not received any results yet. I was thinking if no news by Monday would contact the State office on Tuesday. Like to know how I did to move on towards the written portion. How long did it take for you to find out your results?



I found out that day my "unofficial" practical results.


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Jul 17, 2011)

CT thinking with budget cuts only one person works once a week, joking. I am not in a rush just want to make sure all went well. It took 10 weeks for me from the day I passed my EMR course to be certified as an EMR/MRT, state level of EMS below EMT-B.


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 17, 2011)

WCSU1987 said:


> CT, thinking with budget cuts only one person works once a week. I am not in a rush just want to make sure all went well. It took 10 weeks for me from the day I passed my EMR course to be certified as a EMR.



Wow that sucks!  A friend of mine receive their state license a couple of days after taking the NREMT.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Jul 18, 2011)

In New York, they now have instant grading.  You can find out within an hour whether you passes or not.  They give you a paper receipt that says you passed and you have proof of your cert. that day.  Its like $25 thought.  I'm doing it.  In my case, that is money well spent.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 18, 2011)

I already knew the results of practical tests before I sat for the NREMT.  All work had to be complete before sitting for NREMT test.  NREMT results were known off the web site within 6 hours of testing (I took a 10:30 testing slot, although I showed up early and started a little earlier than that).

I knew the results later that evening from the testing site.  I had my cards in the mail about 36 hours later.  I took a little bit more for the state card and I'm still waiting for my CPR card (paperwork SNAFU, but it's being worked out).


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have not received any information yet on my psychomotor exam. Contacted my instructor twice. However no response. Trying too figure out the next step either the state office, testing location, or third try with instructor.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 29, 2011)

Took the NREMT-Basic at 10:30 AM and had the results online about 5 hours later and the card in my hand within 48 hours after that.  

The State is the one who took the longest.  Apparently, the school I attended does not submit anything electronically.  They were waiting to get all their paperwork together from practicals, written tests, the instructor's input and the like.  Then they mailed them to State.  Probably took about two to three weeks before the State had them in the computer.  Once I confirmed the receipt of the material at the State level, I had my card the next week.


----------



## Ryan3294 (Aug 4, 2011)

WCSU, I'm also in CT and just passed my practicals and written. It took about 3 to 4 days before I got my practical results. The state emails them to your lead instructor. You can still take the NREMT written even without having your practicals results yet, I did. Good luck, sounds like you have a lazy instructor...


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 30, 2011)

if your talking about skills exam, we knew as soon as we finished!  We were not "cleared" to take written until we passed skills. The written depends on time and day of the week.  From what I've heard if you take it on a week day early in the morning, you will know something usually by 5pm ish...just a guide, not set in stone.  Take my advice when the time comes, schedule your computer based test on a mon-thur early in the morning...Do NOT wait til Fri afternoon, the anticipation will do numbers on you.


----------

